
GitHub now uses native fonts (San Francisco in macOS and Segoe UI in Windows) - zuck9
https://github.com/?
======
barakm
Fix it with stylish, if you don't like it:
[https://twitter.com/barakmich/status/752568316485627908](https://twitter.com/barakmich/status/752568316485627908)

------
wassago
To be more precise, on macOS it's using system fonts (`-apple-system` - not
necessarily San Francisco if set otherwise or on older versions of the OS).

------
nilved
They could be A/B testing this. I'm still served Helvetica.

------
huangc10
I like it in the readme because it looks cleaner and more readable but for
some reason I don't like it anywhere else (file names, etc.). I'm on a Mac.

------
percept
Much nicer--for a while there it seemed like they were headed for 2005 with
the typeface, gradients, and other visual elements.

------
reecehart
Which font depends on whether you're logged in (which is weird).

Why not use the default browser font?

In any case, an unwelcomed change for me.

------
moosingin3space
My work machine (Ubuntu 14.04.4) now shows Ubuntu, which is a little less
jarring when looking at different places on screen (I use Ubuntu Mono in the
terminal), and my home laptop (Fedora 23) now uses Arimo (since I have
ChromeOS fonts configured). Nice touch.

------
wfunction
Tahoma still looks more natural to me inside applications, while Segoe UI
looks better to me in the OS itself.

------
drtz
No, Sir, I do not like it.

